# Skylum Luminar 2018 and Aurora HDR 2018 Receive Updates



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2017)

```
Skylum has released a couple of big updates for Luminar 2018 and Aurora HDR 2018.</p>
<p>The Luminar 2018 and Aurora HDR 2018 Holiday is still active until December 31, 2018. Remember to use the coupon code: CANONRUMORS to save an additional $10.</p>
<p>Each deal also includes additional bonus content</p>
<ul>
<li><strong><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/320119/3255">Luminar 2018</a></strong></li>
<li><strong><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/432034/3255">Aurora 2018</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p>Below is what has been included in the latest updates for Luminar 2018 and Aurora HDR 2018.</p>
<p><strong>Luminar 2018 v.1.1.0</strong></p>
<p>This free update brings the following new and improved features to improve your Luminar editing experience:</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>WINDOWS USERS</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Work faster. </strong>Luminar can now launch more quickly. Plus you’ll see a faster-editing performance and better RAM usage.</li>
<li><strong>Save Native files. </strong>Be sure to save your editing projects in the new native Luminar format. This makes it easy to come back and edit later.</li>
<li><strong>Clone & Stamp released. </strong>Remove objects and blemishes with ease!</li>
<li><strong>LUT Mapping.</strong> Any LUT you’ve chosen can now be stored to a preset with no need to link to the original .cube file.</li>
<li><strong>More export control.</strong> You can choose to export to the Adobe RGB wide color profile or the ProPhoto RGB color space on export. You can also sharpen an exported file which is great for printing.</li>
<li><strong>Better masking controls. </strong>Users can adjust both the feather and density controls on a mask to refine the blending of layers. When editing a mask, a user can also press the X hotkey to toggle between Paint/Erase brush mode.</li>
<li><strong>More editing control. </strong>Now even more raw formats can be edited natively with our RAW Develop filter. All filters also support advanced blending mode options as well.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>MAC USERS</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Work faster.</strong> We’ve improved compatibility with OS X 10.10, 10.11 support. The Histogram also updates in real-time. Users will also enjoy Performance and RAM usage improvements. When editing press Cmd+L to quickly access the Filters list as well.</li>
<li><strong>RAW image improvements. </strong>Luminar does a better job of detecting noise in a raw file and automatically fixing it when you open to a photo. DNG file support is also improved for easier editing. Plus even more raw formats can be edited natively with our RAW Develop filter.</li>
<li><strong>Improved workflow with other applications.</strong> We’ve addressed several small bugs reported when working with Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Photoshop Elements, Adobe Lightroom, and Photos for Mac.</li>
<li><strong>Better batch processing.</strong> A streamlined user interface makes batch processing even easier to fix multiple photos at once. Additional improvements also made to address user-reported issues.</li>
<li><strong>Improved Native files.</strong> Save your editing projects in the native Luminar format which makes it easy to come back and edit in the future. Plus files can be shared between Mac and Windows users.</li>
<li><strong>LUT Mapping. </strong>Any LUT you’ve chosen can now be stored to a preset with no need to link to the original .cube file.</li>
<li><strong>More plugin support. </strong>Luminar can also use Topaz plugins within the Luminar editing workflow.</li>
<li><strong>Improved exports.</strong> Photos can now be exported to SmugMug for online sharing. The Sharpen on Export filter is also improved for crisper images.</li>
<li><strong>Better masking controls. </strong>Users can adjust the density controls on a mask to refine the blending of layers. When editing a mask, a user can also press the Backspace hotkey to reset gradient/radial mask drawing.</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://macphun.com/blog/luminar-2018-keeps-getting-better" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">New Cameras Added</a></p>


<p><strong>How to Update</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Mac – Please, launch Luminar 2018, on the Top Menu Bar choose Luminar 2018 > Check for updates.</li>
<li>Windows – Please, launch Luminar 2018, on the Top Tool Bar choose Help > Check for updates.</li>
</ul>
<hr />
<p><strong>Aurora HDR 2018 1.1.2</strong></p>
<p>This free update brings the following new and improved features to improve your Aurora HDR editing experience:</p>
<p><strong>WINDOWS USERS</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>RAW image improvements.</strong> Aurora HDR does a better job of detecting noise in a raw file and automatically fixing it when you open a photo. DNG file support is also improved for easier editing.</li>
<li><strong>Save Native files. </strong>Be sure to save your editing projects in the native Aurora HDR format. This makes it easy to come back and make edits. Plus files can be shared between Mac and Windows users.</li>
<li><strong>More export control. </strong>You can choose to export to the Adobe RGB wide color profile or the ProPhoto RGB color space on export. You can also sharpen an exported file which is great for printing. Plus even more file formats are supported including JPEG 2000, PSD, PDF. Creating TIFF files? You can control file compression, bit depth, and resolution on export too.</li>
<li><strong>Delete presets.</strong> You can now delete preset packs if you want to remove a set from your collection.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>MAC USERS</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Improved Native files.</strong> Save your editing projects in the native Aurora HDR format which makes it easy to come back and edit in the future. Check the Windows compatibility option so files can be shared between Mac and Windows users.</li>
<li><strong>Improved workflow with other applications. </strong>We’ve addressed several small bugs reported when working with Adobe Photoshop and Adobe Lightroom.</li>
<li><strong>Work faster. </strong>We’ve improved compatibility with OS X 10.10, 10.11 support. The Histogram also updates in real-time. Users will also enjoy Performance and RAM usage improvements. When editing press Cmd+L to quickly access the Filters list as well.</li>
<li><strong>Import old Aurora HDR presets.</strong> You can now import presets from previous versions of Aurora HDR.</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://macphun.com/blog/aurora-hdr-2018-adds-new-improvements" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">New Cameras Added</a></p>
<p><strong>How to Update</strong></p>
<p>The update is completely free to all Aurora HDR 2018 users, just launch the application to get it.</p>
<ul>
<li>Mac – Please choose Aurora HDR 2018 > Check for updates.</li>
<li>Windows – Please choose Help > Check for updates.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Purchase / Upgrade to the latest version:</strong> (Use Coupon Code:<strong> CANONRUMORS</strong> to save an additional $10)</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/320119/3255">Luminar 2018</a></li>
<li><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/432034/3255">Aurora 2018</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ysengrain (Dec 24, 2017)

"MAC USERS Work faster."
Really ?
The previous version opened a 24Mo 5D MkIII in 28 seconds.
The "new" one …50!!


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 24, 2017)

Buying Luminar 2018 was a mistake. Several essential features were removed (selecting crop size and/or rotation by typing in the values). I hope they bring that and others back. Until then I'll keep using plain old Luminar.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Britsinbeavercreek (Jan 15, 2018)

Macphun Aurora 2017.... I bought this HDR software from Macphun (now rebranded as “Skylum”) only to have the 2018 version come out a few months later, and requiring another full purchase (with a small discount for “upgrades”). So I stuck with the 2017 version. But it’s buggy and the really important batch processing feature constantly mixes up HDR brackets. So I dutifully informed The Skylum support team of the batch processing bug, and asked when the developers might be able to fix it. Looks like they are not.... here’s there reply:
“We will direct your feedback to our developers. However, there is no ETA for any updates for Aurora 2017, since all forces are now on polishing the new release.”
In other words, we have a new release and we no longer care about our customers from 12 months ago. I’ll stick with Photomatix - they’ve always been very responsive and their software works flawlessly. Goodbye Aurora.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jan 18, 2018)

Same boat, screw them.


----------



## bergstrom (Jan 24, 2018)

I love companies that promise you the sun, the moon and the stars.


----------



## axtstern (Jan 24, 2018)

Same here, Skylum is not a software developer, they are a teaching company. They teach you not to complain about Lightroom speed anymore after you bought and tried their crap.
Difference between their Marketing and Reality is gigantic at least in the windows world.


----------

